# Best option for a new fermenter



## Brendan_W (18/7/16)

Hi all,

I'm currently using a coopers fermenter (without an air lock). It's getting a bit old and and I'm looking at my options for a new one. I'm thinking either a standard plastic bucket type with or without an air lock or a glass carboy. Does anyone have any suggestions as to which is the better option and why?

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## SBOB (18/7/16)

for that price range, bunnings/bcf etc water container + glad wrap
e.g. 
https://www.bunnings.com.au/icon-plastics-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534
https://www.bunnings.com.au/icon-plastics-25l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240533


----------



## Black Devil Dog (18/7/16)

Glass will most likely smash if you drop it.

Plastic will be more likely to harbour infection.



Buy a 30 litre plastic canoe drum and be very thorough with your cleaning and sanitising.


----------



## Brendan_W (18/7/16)

SBOB said:


> for that price range, bunnings/bcf etc water container + glad wrap
> e.g.
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/icon-plastics-30l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240534
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/icon-plastics-25l-blue-tint-wide-mouth-water-storage-drum-with-bung_p3240533


Thanks SBOB, I didn't think of this as an option. When bottling do most people using these drums use a tap or transfer to a bottling bucket?


----------



## tomdavis (18/7/16)

Do not consider glass. For some reason our American friends are still obsessed with the stuff. But it is heavy, slippery, dangerous and a bugger to clean. 

If you need further persuasion, just Google 'carboy injury' and check the images. 

Go for a Bunnings water container, as per above, or take a step up and invest in a Better Bottle from one of the sponsors. Do NOT scrub them though, or you'll scratch them and be replacing it due to bacteria harboured in the scratches. 

Even better still, if you can afford it, get into SS Brewtech stuff, which is the mutt's nuts no need to scrub and will last for decades.


----------



## Rocker1986 (18/7/16)

I use an airlock type FV that I got from my LHBS, except minus the airlock and plus a piece of tape over the hole in the lid. I think it was about $30. Used glad wrap on one batch and the beer turned out shithouse. Whether or not that was the only cause I don't know but it put me off using it again and I went back to the lid. I've had this FV for nearly 4 years now and it's still in decent nick.

Even though it has a tap, I do transfer to a bottling bucket as I bulk prime and find it easier.


----------



## AJS2154 (18/7/16)

Buy a corny keg (preferably 25-30 litres). No chill into it, ferment in it, push the finished product out of it with CO2. Can't be easier to wash up, can't be easier.


----------



## peteru (19/7/16)

AJS2154 said:


> Buy a corny keg (preferably 25-30 litres). No chill into it, ferment in it, push the finished product out of it with CO2. Can't be easier to wash up, can't be easier.


I'm interested in slightly more detail on the fermentation side. What do you do instead of an airlock? Just leave the pressure relief valve open?

What about keeping the yeast out of the final keg? Shorter dip tube in the fermenting keg?


----------



## Yob (19/7/16)

Winequip olive oil drum, perfect trade off between more expensive conical type SS fv's 

I've got 2 x 50l and one x 30l, clean-up is a doddle and they come with the best taps in the known universe


----------



## Curly79 (19/7/16)

Yob said:


> Winequip olive oil drum, perfect trade off between more expensive conical type SS fv's
> 
> I've got 2 x 50l and one x 30l, clean-up is a doddle and they come with the best taps in the known universe


They have changed their web site since last time I looked. I couldn't find the olive oil drums anymore? Was just looking this morning. Might just go directly to the shop.


----------



## Yob (19/7/16)

Just give em a buzz?

I find every time I walk in there to be a wallet lightening experience...

maybe someone should run a bulk buy...


----------



## Batz (19/7/16)

Yob said:


> Winequip olive oil drum, perfect trade off between more expensive conical type SS fv's
> 
> I've got 2 x 50l and one x 30l, clean-up is a doddle and they come with the best taps in the known universe


Great fermenters, I have four 30lt jobbies.

http://winequip.com.au/products/olive-oil/oil/olive-oil-drums/


----------



## sp0rk (19/7/16)

Yob said:


> Just give em a buzz?
> 
> I find every time I walk in there to be a wallet lightening experience...
> 
> ...


Out of interest, roughly how much did you pay for your oil drums?


----------



## Yob (19/7/16)

Shit man.. Can't remember, think I posted the prices in the SS FV bulk buy thread, have a look in there (I'd work backwards)


----------



## sp0rk (19/7/16)

Yob said:


> Shit man.. Can't remember, think I posted the prices in the SS FV bulk buy thread, have a look in there (I'd work backwards)


Search the forums for "ss fv bulk buy" and it's the first result and gives me the exact page you quoted the price, winning
So personally including postage and a tap, I'd probably budget around $225 for a 50L

Link for those interested
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/78871-ss-fv-eoi/?p=1184324


----------



## Bribie G (19/7/16)

For general ales and stouts the Bunnings drums are excellent, but never ever introduce anything scratchy into them such as a Scotchbrite.
For cleaning, tip and rinse then hose out but don't scrub anything - just fill with hot water and a dose of Sodium Percarbonate (Napisan is 30% Perc.) and leave overnight - it will be super clean in the morning.




That one was disgusting the night before.

Rinse again and go over the inside with hot water and a yellow soft cloth ... you know the ones, pack of 3 and keep them just for the brewery.

Then remove tap, rinse out thoroughly. Dribble some Starsan into the tap opening and replace the thoroughly cleaned tap, Pour some hot water into the Fermentor where it will pick up the Starsan, then swirl and swish, pour out Starsan mix and it's ready to go.

No need for airlock, use the O ring from the lid to trap clingwrap and you have a window into what's happening in the Fermenter.




Mine's about six years old now, it's the original white model, never had a moment's drama with it.


----------



## pommiebloke (19/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> For general ales and stouts the Bunnings drums are excellent, but never ever introduce anything scratchy into them such as a Scotchbrite.


That's exactly what I use. If you do have any stubborn bits you can't reach, chuck in a cup of rice with a bit of water and shake it around. Cleans without scratching up the plastic


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/7/16)

OR you could throw caution to the wind and spend $810-1400 for a 65Lish conical, if your married this is the high risk option. If you have lots of drinking buddies $3500 will get you a 300L piece of shiny bling with bells and whistles to boot.

Note to self: first 2 ex wives left you destitute. Learn ! Learn! ?...


----------



## sp0rk (19/7/16)

Bribie G said:


> For general ales and stouts the Bunnings drums are excellent, but never ever introduce anything scratchy into them such as a Scotchbrite.
> For cleaning, tip and rinse then hose out but don't scrub anything - just fill with hot water and a dose of Sodium Percarbonate (Napisan is 30% Perc.) and leave overnight - it will be super clean in the morning.
> 
> 
> ...


I always use scrubby sponges...


----------



## rude (19/7/16)

There also is the pressure kegmenter 50L SS from KK

Tried to put link up wont let me search kegmenter


----------



## klangers (19/7/16)

Anything will work provided that:

Smooth internal surface
Unreactive/stable/foodgrade material
No nooks and crannys in any inlets/outlets
Opaque (not essential but UV does horrid things to beer)

The last thing to worry about is how the CO2 escapes, so long as it can.


----------



## Brendan_W (19/7/16)

Thanks for the suggestions, there are a lot of different options out there! 
Time for me to do a bit more research.

Cheers Brendan


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/7/16)

I'll agree with stainless steel options. I've almost given away using plastic fermenters all together. 50lt kegmenter for 38lt brews (transferred to 2 x 19lt cornies) now I just need to find one of those 23lt corny kegs for 19lt brews too. No tainted smelling stained plastics, no exposures at all anymore with co2 forced transfers. Stainless basically lasts forever. If I bottle its from the keg already clear and conditioned so you don't have sediment in the bottle. Its a little tricky and fiddly to bottle and get carbonations right though. Best just drink beer on tap with the option to fill a growler to take away.

It all seems like a lot less work with this system now for a more professional like process.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/7/16)

klangers said:


> The last thing to worry about is how the CO2 escapes, so long as it can.


Learnt that one the hard way - 20L of slightly fermented Kolsch in the fridge and garage floor and a split cube did not make me happy


----------



## Spiesy (19/7/16)

SS BrewTech Brewmaster Bucket. Easily the best fermenter I've owned. I've owned 30L/60L plastic fermenters and a Ss BrewTech Chronical 26L.
Brewmaster Bucket is the perfect balance of stainless, ease of storing and cleaning and price - for my needs.


----------



## bevan (19/7/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> I'll agree with stainless steel options. I've almost given away using plastic fermenters all together. 50lt kegmenter for 38lt brews (transferred to 2 x 19lt cornies) now I just need to find one of those 23lt corny kegs for 19lt brews too. No tainted smelling stained plastics, no exposures at all anymore with co2 forced transfers. Stainless basically lasts forever. If I bottle its from the keg already clear and conditioned so you don't have sediment in the bottle. Its a little tricky and fiddly to bottle and get carbonations right though. Best just drink beer on tap with the option to fill a growler to take away.It all seems like a lot less work with this system now for a more professional like process.


FYI

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91571-vic-kegs-for-sale/


----------



## bevan (19/7/16)

Yob said:


> Winequip olive oil drum, perfect trade off between more expensive conical type SS fv's
> I've got 2 x 50l and one x 30l, clean-up is a doddle and they come with the best taps in the known universe


Hi Yob
Do you fit a blow off tube to your lid or do you do the glad wrap thing on your drum?
Checked the price and at $130.00 plus $25 ish for the tap you can't go wrong!
Cheers
Bevan


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/7/16)

One more BB couldn't hurt, could it?


----------



## Mardoo (19/7/16)

Second on the Winequip fustis. So easy to clean and they ARE the best taps in the known universe. 

I have also gotten a few of the 40L Mytton Rodd kegs to do low-pressure ferments in with pressurised transfer. If you're patient, you can usually track these down on gumtree for $50-$70, and then you'll need a seal replacement kit. I know National Homebrew sells the kits and I've heard Brewman does too.


----------



## AJS2154 (19/7/16)

peteru said:


> I'm interested in slightly more detail on the fermentation side. What do you do instead of an airlock? Just leave the pressure relief valve open?
> 
> What about keeping the yeast out of the final keg? Shorter dip tube in the fermenting keg?


Peter,

WRT fermenting. I no chill. I keep the fermenter sealed up tight and then attach my oxygen bottle via a disconnect to the liquid out post. Introduce oxygen, vent some off via pressure release valve. Shake like crazy man. I then put into the fermenter my prepared yeast. I use another disconnect on the gas post, a beer tube into a bottle of starsan. The C02 is then just vented off as usual. 

When the fermenting is almost finished I take the disconnect off the gas post and allow the C02 to build pressure. There are a couple of options for removing the beer. You can use a shorter dip tube, but I prefer to cold crash for a few days and then just decant off the first litre or two from the bottom of the keg. You can clean the yeast if you like, or just discard. In then use a jumper lead to decant the clear beer into a conventional corny keg. 

I like this system because it is simple, and keeps oxygen away from the fermented beer. Works for me. 

Cheers, Anthony


----------



## trevgale (19/7/16)

I've been using 50L kegs with a kit from Brewhardware:

https://www.brewhardware.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SankeFermenterKit_pressure

It's a great setup, it lets you vary the pickup tube depth so that you can leave the yeast on the bottom and has a thermowell for accurate temperature control.

The only negative is that you cannot get your hand through the keg opening for cleaning, however I now fill with a hot mix of 100% perc and water and leave overnight. I then drain and rinse with a spray wand I made from PVC pipe and it is perfectly clean.

Being all stainless you can also sanitise with steam which is handy.


----------



## Yob (19/7/16)

bevan said:


> Hi Yob
> Do you fit a blow off tube to your lid or do you do the glad wrap thing on your drum?
> Checked the price and at $130.00 plus $25 ish for the tap you can't go wrong!
> Cheers
> Bevan


Gladewrap man, lids are handy for cleaning but not needed to fit a blow off


----------



## SBOB (19/7/16)

for another option for those looking at the olive oil stainless containers (and need it shipped and prefer the ease of online ordering)
http://www.theolivecentre.com/ has an online store, and do similar items to winequip

Their prices include a stainless tap (different to winequips though i think) and shipping 
(make an account first as the price is slightly cheaper for some reason if you are logged in with an account)

- 30L - $190 (http://www.theolivecentre.com/Olive-Equipment/OLIVE-OIL-STORAGE-SETTLING/30L-Olive-oil-storage-tank.html)
- 50L - $209 (http://www.theolivecentre.com/Olive-Equipment/OLIVE-OIL-STORAGE-SETTLING/50L-Olive-oil-storage-container.html)


My only negative with mine is the deadspace below the tap outlet hole, meaning you need to lean/tilt the fermenter when transferring out (and i havent sourced a pickup tube yet)


----------



## fdsaasdf (19/7/16)

trevgale said:


> The only negative is that you cannot get your hand through the keg opening for cleaning, however I now fill with a hot mix of 100% perc and water and leave overnight. I then drain and rinse with a spray wand I made from PVC pipe and it is perfectly clean.
> 
> Being all stainless you can also sanitise with steam which is handy.


I have looked into a number of stainless fermenter options and all of them so far have been prohibitively expensive. Though the kegmenter kits seem like reasonable value I'm also not keen on the idea of having to use a keg full of water for the soak + more for all the rinsing!


----------



## scooterism (19/7/16)

I 2nd the Winequip olive oil drums. 

I treated myself to a 30L number and it's probably one of the best investments I have made towards my homebrewing.

Cleaning is way easy, easier than plastic. and the available tap is god's gift.

It worked well with plastic film and the lid o ring, but I folded and drilled a hole in the lid so I can fit an air lock.

Some say that plastic can retain flavours and smell, I agree. You don't get that with SS.

Plus with the shit that can leech out of plastic..


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/7/16)

fdsaasdf said:


> I have looked into a number of stainless fermenter options and all of them so far have been prohibitively expensive. Though the kegmenter kits seem like reasonable value I'm also not keen on the idea of having to use a keg full of water for the soak + more for all the rinsing!


This keg conversion kit from norcalbrewing has a spray head as part of the kit. http://www.norcalbrewingsolutions.com/store/Ultimate-Sanke-Keg-Fermenter-Kit.html
Then just grab a standard keg.(legally). Even with shipping you likely be under kk's kegmenter for $$.


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/7/16)

And just since no one mentioned it there is the WW Brewkeg 50 ..... but I'm told it won't hit our shores for 5 or so months.


----------



## trevgale (19/7/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> This keg conversion kit from norcalbrewing has a spray head as part of the kit. http://www.norcalbrewingsolutions.com/store/Ultimate-Sanke-Keg-Fermenter-Kit.html
> Then just grab a standard keg.(legally). Even with shipping you likely be under kk's kegmenter for $$.


That looks pretty good, it is basically the same as the setup I have but with the addition of the spray head. You can just turn the keg upside down and wash it out without having to fill it. I have setup copper coils and insulation on mine and have it hooked up to glycol do I prefer to just use the (maybe) extra water and not have to disconnect and move them.


----------



## AJS2154 (20/7/16)

MastersBrewery said:


> And just since no one mentioned it there is the WW Brewkeg 50 ..... but I'm told it won't hit our shores for 5 or so months.


yeah.............naaaaaah!


----------



## Kingy (20/7/16)

Yob said:


> Winequip olive oil drum, I've got 2 x 50l


Do these hold exactly 50litres or are they a little larger. I ferment 2 cubes at a time which is bang on 46litres. I've nearly got the cash together for a grain mill then I'm on the hunt for some fermenting bling. 
But if it means changing the size of my cubes and fridges I'll be sticking with my canoe drums.


----------



## Yob (20/7/16)

Pretty sure it's more than, I've done a double cube ferment in them before with minimal mess, best off ringing them to check exact volumes though. 

I mostly use my 50's for explosive ferments that the 30 won't cope with like RIS


----------



## Coalminer (20/7/16)

Kingy said:


> Do these hold exactly 50litres or are they a little larger. I ferment 2 cubes at a time which is bang on 46litres. I've nearly got the cash together for a grain mill then I'm on the hunt for some fermenting bling.
> But if it means changing the size of my cubes and fridges I'll be sticking with my canoe drums.


Kingy
I have not seen the 50L but I have 30L and 15L ones
the 15L holds 18L to the brim
The 30L holds 36L to the brim
so i'm guessing the 50L would hold more than 56L

plus the gladwrap stretches a lot. even with a 25L brew I would have at least 14L headspace


----------



## Bridges (20/7/16)

I own a winequip 30 litre which is great but also have a mangrove jacks stainless fermenter which isn't a bad bit of kit at all and even comes with handles now. It may be an option too.


----------



## mofox1 (20/7/16)

Spiesy said:


> SS BrewTech Brewmaster Bucket. Easily the best fermenter I've owned. I've owned 30L/60L plastic fermenters and a Ss BrewTech Chronical 26L.
> Brewmaster Bucket is the perfect balance of stainless, ease of storing and cleaning and price - for my needs.


Is the total volume 26L ... ie including headspace?

Just checked out the two brew tech buckets.. it seems as the only thing the brewmaster has over the brew bucket is an apparent $60 temp probe + thermowell. Seems like a cash grab??

Still, pondering some sort of stainless bling in the ferment department.


----------



## Nattydstar (20/7/16)

I contacted winequip yesterday regarding the 30L olive oil drum: 

"The 30L oil drum is $145 plus $25 for the optional s/steel tap"

I'll ask about shipping, and the 50L. And the possibility of a bulk buy.


----------



## peteru (20/7/16)

I'm all ears for a bulk buy. 30L with tap delivered to Sydney. No commitment yet, but very much interested in pricing.


----------



## Mikedub (20/7/16)

[SIZE=12pt]These ones SBOB mentioned have a pressure release valve on the lid, wonder if that could be modified for those who prefer an airlock?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=12pt]http://www.theolivecentre.com/Olive-Equipment/OLIVE-OIL-STORAGE-SETTLING/30L-Olive-oil-storage-tank.html#[/SIZE]


----------



## Nattydstar (20/7/16)

Got a reply, seems he's had a few queries thanks to AHB -

"Best I could do on a bulk buy would be $145 complete with tap incl GST ex Melbourne – say for 10 - seem to have had undue number of enquiries for these in last 3 or so days so presume it is on a forum somewhere…we can freight anywhere so no issue with that, but ideally would be best to ship to one address in each state for best freight efficiency

50L drums are $175 but I’m out of stock for now"

I'm looking at scaling up my operation in the next few months, so I'd be more keen to look at a 50L, whenever they're back in stock. I'm based on the southern end of the Gold Coast and would be happy to receive and store a bunch of them for people to pick up from here, or happy to collect from anywhere between Byron and Brisbane.


----------



## Spiesy (20/7/16)

mofox1 said:


> Is the total volume 26L ... ie including headspace?
> 
> Just checked out the two brew tech buckets.. it seems as the only thing the brewmaster has over the brew bucket is an apparent $60 temp probe + thermowell. Seems like a cash grab??
> 
> Still, pondering some sort of stainless bling in the ferment department.


Can't remember about total volume of the Chronical, mate. I did two brews in it, and it was a prick to clean (compared to the Bucket) so I got rid of it.

$60 for a pre-drilled and fitted thermowell is worth it for me. I like being able to monitor the beer from the middle of the brew. Besides, I may have got a discount on it at the time, so it probably wasn't $60 difference


----------



## kaiserben (20/7/16)

Nattydstar said:


> "Best I could do on a bulk buy would be $145 complete with tap incl GST ex Melbourne"


I'd definitely consider this if a bulk buy happens (if it's not too much more to get some to Sydney).


----------



## Yob (20/7/16)

Between $14 and $24 from memory with e-go, 

When I ran the BB on them, they were all shipped to me in ringas then on shipped


----------



## scooterism (20/7/16)

Mikedub said:


> [SIZE=12pt]These ones SBOB mentioned have a pressure release valve on the lid, wonder if that could be modified for those who prefer an airlock?[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=12pt]http://www.theolivecentre.com/Olive-Equipment/OLIVE-OIL-STORAGE-SETTLING/30L-Olive-oil-storage-tank.html#[/SIZE]



There was something about these ones that steered me away, tap height too high maybe?


----------



## wildburkey (21/7/16)

Batz said:


> Great fermenters, I have four 30lt jobbies.
> 
> http://winequip.com.au/products/olive-oil/oil/olive-oil-drums/


They look super fine batz. The 50L would be good for bright tanks if they could hold the pressure; Has anyone tried this?


----------



## niftinev (21/7/16)

Nattydstar said:


> Got a reply, seems he's had a few queries thanks to AHB -
> 
> "Best I could do on a bulk buy would be $145 complete with tap incl GST ex Melbourne – say for 10 - seem to have had undue number of enquiries for these in last 3 or so days so presume it is on a forum somewhere…we can freight anywhere so no issue with that, but ideally would be best to ship to one address in each state for best freight efficiency
> 
> ...


if a bb were to go ahead i would take two. one 30l and one 50l or 2 x 30l would do


----------



## Jens-Kristian (21/7/16)

wildburkey said:


> They look super fine batz. The 50L would be good for bright tanks if they could hold the pressure; Has anyone tried this?



I'd be really interested in hearing that, too. I don't drink all that damned much and I'm sort of wondering if the five-litre version could work as a sort of cask, sitting on the counter to pour low-carbonated ales from and if they could be used as a storage option under low pressure? It wouldn't be cheap, but if I had a few of them like that, I'd be very interested. 

And then two thirty litre ones to ferment in.


----------



## Weizguy (22/7/16)

scooterism said:


> There was something about these ones that steered me away, tap height too high maybe?


I think so. The Olive Centre gear is Sansone. It's shorter and wider, so you may be able to fit more in the brew area, but I find it painful to get the beer out of. I checked last night and i needed just over 8 litres of water in the tank before it started to dribble out of the open tap. That's why I normally siphon the beer out, rather than use the tap.
The tap is not as good as the Aginox tap, that's available with the taller, narrower Aginox olive drums.
I have fermented a 46 litre wort in the 50 l vessel and no foaming out the top, but there was definitely hop residue under the lid. There would, however, have been more head space if I'd thought to use plastic wrap.
Just remember how high you need the fermentor to sit on the fridge shelf, too. It's not easy manually lifting that mother into the fridge , onto a higher shelf.

My best buy (for my fridges and brew space) is the 50 litre and the Aginox tap.


----------



## Coalminer (22/7/16)

Dead space on the 30L Aginox is 3 Litres


----------



## mofox1 (22/7/16)

Coalminer said:


> Dead space on the 30L Aginox is 3 Litres


I think this may be on my purchase list...


----------



## Feldon (22/7/16)

Brendan_W said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently using a coopers fermenter (without an air lock). It's getting a bit old and and I'm looking at my options for a new one. I'm thinking either a standard plastic bucket type with or without an air lock or a glass carboy. Does anyone have any suggestions as to which is the better option and why?
> 
> ...


If your Coopers fermentor is an old one you might want to consider upgrading to their new model which was released a few years ago. Its probably the best designed plastic fermentor going. In tribute to the gladwrappers there is no airlock, just a snug fitting lid. Also a flat panel on the side and slightly more transparent plastic which gives a good view of the yeast activity within (to be able to see what's going on inside is a nice attribute for both new and old brewers - afterall empirical observation is at the heart of all crafts). The best feature is the new designed tap. No threads to harbour bugs - its a push-fit with a silicone seal. And the tap itself breaks apart so you can open it up and easily sanitise every nook and cranny. There is also a removeable 'krausen collar' which helps you cope with more volcanic fermentations (eg. stouts).





http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-diy-beer-fermenting-vessel-34ltr.html


----------



## Yob (22/7/16)

But... But.... It ain't shiny...


----------



## Yob (22/7/16)

But... But.... It ain't shiny...


----------



## jackgym (22/7/16)

Feldon said:


> If your Coopers fermentor is an old one you might want to consider upgrading to their new model which was released a few years ago. Its probably the best designed plastic fermentor going. In tribute to the gladwrappers there is no airlock, just a snug fitting lid. Also a flat panel on the side and slightly more transparent plastic which gives a good view of the yeast activity within (to be able to see what's going on inside is a nice attribute for both new and old brewers - afterall empirical observation is at the heart of all crafts). The best feature is the new designed tap. No threads to harbour bugs - its a push-fit with a silicone seal. And the tap itself breaks apart so you can open it up and easily sanitise every nook and cranny. There is also a removeable 'krausen collar' which helps you cope with more volcanic fermentations (eg. stouts).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct in every respect.
Air locks give you a false negative and can drive you mad waiting for the "bloop bloop".
Do yourself a favor and get the newer Coopers FV. :chug:


----------



## MastersBrewery (22/7/16)

jackgym said:


> Correct in every respect.
> Air locks give you a false negative and can drive you mad waiting for the "bloop bloop".
> Do yourself a favor and get the newer Coopers FV. :chug:


 If we ask nice do you think they could make one the same but shiny SS? The plastic lid would be fine.


----------



## kaiserben (22/7/16)

Dunno that I could bring myself to pay $50 for a plastic fermenter.


----------



## Mikedub (22/7/16)

mofox1 said:


> I think this may be on my purchase list...


Me too, was about to push the button on a SS Brewtech bucket but after reading people's experience with the Aginox + tap this is the way to go for me, thanks Batz for raising it here


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/16)

For this year's competition season I've trimmed off some dip tubes to use 19L cornies as lagering tanks, expecting to get 15 to 16 L out of each.

When the current lot of cornies are free and bottled off for the comps, I'm thinking of just keeping them on as fermenters for lagers.

The OP didn't indicate whether he bottles or kegs but this could be an option if he's a kegger. What I'll be doing is just brewing over gravity and "liquoring back" as I transfer to the serving keg. Works for the commercials.

Stainless all the way, oxygen free environment.

Plus you can get two brand spanking new Cornie style kegs as dedicated lager fermenters for the same price as a brew bucket.


----------



## Camo1234 (22/7/16)

Bribie - would out be Able to run us through your process for using the kegs as fermenters? I have a few spare kegs and feel this could increase the number of lagers I have on the go at any one time.


----------



## sixfignig (22/7/16)

On the topic of fermenters I've only ever brewed in buckets and siphoned out into kegs/bottles.

With the taps, how do you ensure the yeast layer doesn't exceed the tap height? Are the taps simply placed high enough not to be a worry, and therefore require a slight tipping of the fermenter to get the last few litres? On a couple recent brews the yeast and trub layer has been quite high (even after cold crashing and gelatin fining).


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/16)

Camo1234 said:


> Bribie - would out be Able to run us through your process for using the kegs as fermenters? I have a few spare kegs and feel this could increase the number of lagers I have on the go at any one time.


Currently I have (edit 6 kegs all up) 3 kegs and sawed about an inch and a half in the old money, off the end of dip tubes to use the 3 kegs as lagering tanks. So when I bottle for the forthcoming comps the yeast should be right down in the well and hopefully bright beer coming out.
To extract the beer I'll just make up an "extractor" out of one of my spare beer-out quick disconnects and maybe even snip the end off a bronco hose and tap assembly so I'll get a QD and hose straight up, I've ended up with two broncos somewhere along the line, one of them actually belongs to Chappo I think  come back Chappo all is forgiven.

Back on track, I'm intending to underlet into a bottling bucket and bulk prime, might even use the ss brewbucket.

That's for lagering.

When comps are out of the way, then for use as a FV I'll just use the 3 kegs with shortened dip tubes as-is for primary, and lager on the yeast, but the styles I'm thinking of would be along the lines of : ferment 10 days, lager 10 days so I wouldn't be worried about autolysis.

For me the advantage will be that currently I can only fit one fermentor in my kegmate at a time, but you can get three cornies in. I have two Kegmates for fermenting and a kegmate with fonts for serving so I would be able to have 6 kegs either primary or lagering, and three on tap in the serving kegmate so just have a brewOrgy every couple of months. Any kegs in lagering that are getting a bit old can be chilled down to zero as kegmates will go to -1.

Apart from comps I don't bottle so assuming the over-gravity brewing works ok, it should be just as good for ales as well.

BTW a trick I've found with cornies is that if you take out the Pressure relief valve, a UK real ale cask soft spile sticks in there perfectly.. would be my "airlock" for primary and put the prv back in for lagering.


----------



## Batz (22/7/16)

I just use an olive oil drum. Works for me.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (22/7/16)

I've got 4 plastic fermenters, all different but work pretty well.
$200+ for a SS olive oil drum with tap or $50 for new Coopers
http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-diy-beer-fermenting-vessel-34ltr.html


----------



## Mikedub (22/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> I've got 4 plastic fermenters, all different but work pretty well.
> $200+ for a SS olive oil drum with tap or $50 for new Coopers
> http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-diy-beer-fermenting-vessel-34ltr.html


yeah but how many chicks are you going to pull with that ?


----------



## jibba02 (22/7/16)

Mikedub said:


> yeah but how many chicks are you going to pull with that ?


Probably not many. But he could buy a few with the money left over


----------



## jibba02 (22/7/16)

Mikedub said:


> yeah but how many chicks are you going to pull with that ?


Probably not many. But he could buy a few with the money left over


----------



## Weizguy (23/7/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> I've got 4 plastic fermenters, all different but work pretty well.
> $200+ for a SS olive oil drum with tap or $50 for new Coopers
> http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-diy-beer-fermenting-vessel-34ltr.html


I have a few plastic fermentors (screw-top and clip-top, airlock/no airlock, and tap/no tap) as well, but the SS ones are the only ones that see use these days.
Don't underestimate the hygiene provided by the stainless, nor the lack of flavour addition/ retention and ease of cleaning, and the volume increase at that price point too.

Dammit, Yob! (Yeah, I'm looking at you and your evil, endless bulk buys!) I also bought a number of KegKing stainless growlers in a BB organised by Yob. Dude, you got a lot to answer for, come Judgement Day.

I was happy with my half dozen plastic vessels until you had that Winequip bulk buy. At the same time I had just bought a Brew Bucket (too small for my brewing these days).
Now I have an Aginox 50 litre with awesome tap, 50 litre Sansone and 15 litre Sansone via Gumtree (both with std. stainless tap), as well as my tiny Brew Brucket and the 80 litre cylindroconical fermentor,
Would I hesitate getting another? Not a problem, funds permitting. Thinking of swapping out the Sansone for another Aginox (thinking, always thinking)...


----------



## Weizguy (23/7/16)

jibba02 said:


> Probably not many. But he could buy a few with the money left over


Sorry, not on my planet, buddy.


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/16)

Actually, it just occurred to me that now I have oxygen, I can just no chill in a cornie with a shortened dip tube. Then oxygenate, pitch.
With a spunding valve, Williamswarn eat your heart out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (23/7/16)

Blichmann Engineering is about to release an interesting corny fermenter (Cornical). Have a look on the website, a little more info on how it is used would be good though.


----------



## Curly79 (30/7/16)

Look what I just got for my birthday![emoji106][emoji106][emoji481][emoji481][emoji3]


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/16)

Congrats, but first of all you'll have to use all that olive oil that came in it.


----------



## kaiserben (17/11/16)

Nattydstar said:


> Got a reply, seems he's had a few queries thanks to AHB -
> 
> "Best I could do on a bulk buy would be $145 complete with tap incl GST ex Melbourne – say for 10 ...


So it seems that nothing came of this? 

I feel the need for something new and shiny as a Christmas present to myself.

Trying to decide between a Brewtech Brew Bucket 7 or an Aginox 30L with tap. Does anyone have thoughts on whether the psuedo conical Brew Bucket is all that much better in terms of the effects of minimising surface area contact with yeast cake?


----------



## Yob (17/11/16)

thoughts..

pfft.. Aginox work for me too.. but I may be biased and may not own a bucket


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/16)

Having looked closely at both, but only used the Aginox, I don't really see the point of the Brew Bucket 7. The Aginox works fantastically well. I would definitely go conical at larger volumes, but I fail to see the added advantage a BB7 faux conical gives, at those volumes. "The Brew Bucket's conical bottom allows trub to settle out nicely in a more concentrated space and has the effect of minimizing the surface area of your beer that is contact with the trub during ferment, which then minimizes “off” flavors in your beer! " Just how long are they leaving the beer on the trub? The BB7 is cute, and has a bunch of nice touches, like the etched volume markings and the rotating racking arm, but I don't see what the genuine added value is. I have yet to say, "Gee, I wish I had a rotating racking arm on this Aginox fermenter."


----------



## pist (18/11/16)

Can't go past the old Bunnings 30lt drum with gladwrap. Simple to clean fill with water and perc and leave to soak overnight then just hose it out thoroughly. Then just a spash of starsan on brew day and your ready to roll again


----------



## peteru (18/11/16)

I don't understand the repeated advice to *fill* buckets with water and perc (or other cleaners) and let to soak overnight. First of all, it's a huge waste of water that doesn't have many other uses, except for laundry. Second of all, if you clean up straight away, you should be able to do it with 1 or 2L of mixed up perc in about 15 minutes. All it takes is a wipe with a sponge or a gentle scrub with a soft brush when you use hot cleaning solution.


----------



## tj2204 (18/11/16)

peteru said:


> I don't understand the repeated advice to *fill* buckets with water and perc (or other cleaners) and let to soak overnight.


I guess it is the convenience for me. I can fill the fermenter up with hot water from the tap, chuck in some perc and put the lid on, come back the next day (or whenever) empty the fermenter and rinse with the hose using hot water.

Rarely have to wipe or scrub as the perc works so well.


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/11/16)

Same reason I do it that way ^


----------

